

Wingly, the flight sharing platform - hiq
https://www.wingly.io

======
Gys
Interesting ! Very clear website. I hope this takes off ;-)

But they really need more flight offerings otherwise visitors will loose
interest. Surely there are organizations of plane owners that you can contact
? Or the smaller airports where they park (those airports might like the
increase in traffic this might cause eventually).

The website opens with French although there is a English page as well. It
should check the language header and serve the French version only for French
browsers.

~~~
maxba
Let's hope they are working on it

------
gronkh21
I wanna fly!!! Paris to Geneva sounds so cool!

